# Η soda που δεν είναι σόδα



## bernardina (Jun 30, 2013)

Με τη μέθοδο του κοπιπαστώματος, η κακομοίρα η σόδα έχει καταδυσφημιστεί ως θερμιδούχο ποτό, ενώ είναι γνωστό ότι εκτός από μπουρμπουλήθρες δεν έχει τίποτε περισσότερο από το κοινό νεράκι. Ας όψεται η ψευτοφιλία της με τη soda .
Και κανείς δεν προβληματίστηκε....


----------



## SBE (Jul 1, 2013)

Τώρα με μπερδεύεις Μπέρνη. Νερό με μπουρμπουλήθρες δεν είναι η γκαζόζα; Η σόδα δεν έχει μέσα και τίποτ'άλλο; Π.χ. μαγειρική σόδα, που ΟΚ, ξέρω ότι άμα είχε σόδα θα ήταν αηδία αλλά τέλος πάντων, κάτι δεν έχει;
Το πρώτο λινκ σου βγάζει και μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία: _το νερό αδυνατίζει_. Προφανώς δεν είμαστε όλοι πετσί και κόκκαλο γιατί δεν πίνουμε αρκετό νερό. :lol:


----------



## bernardina (Jul 1, 2013)

Εννοώ τίποτε περισσότερο από άποψη θερμίδων. Ξερωγώ ζάχαρη κλπ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 1, 2013)

Αυτό το ξέρω, απλά δεν έχω καταλάβει τη διαφορά γκαζόζας και σόδας. Αν υπάρχει.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2013)

SBE said:


> Το πρώτο λινκ σου βγάζει και μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία: _το νερό αδυνατίζει_. Προφανώς δεν είμαστε όλοι πετσί και κόκκαλο γιατί δεν πίνουμε αρκετό νερό. :lol:


Drinking Water Is Associated With Weight Loss in Overweight Dieting Women Independent of Diet and Activity


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 1, 2013)

Αυξάνει την αίσθηση κορεσμού, κυρίως. Η έρευνα που τσιτάρεις γράφει: _Data from short-term experiments suggest that drinking water may promote weight loss by lowering total energy intake and/or altering metabolism. _*The long-term effects of drinking water on change in body weight and composition are unknown, however.*

Τα μπολνταρισμένα δικά μου. Και η ίδια η έρευνα δεν δείχνει σίγουρη για το τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό που συνεισφέρει στην απώλεια βάρους. Είναι η αίσθηση κορεσμού, είναι η αλλαγή του μεταβολισμού*; Από την δεύτερη πρόταση καταλαβαίνουμε ότι δεν έχει μελετηθεί η μακροπρόθεσμη αλλαγή, ακριβώς γιατί δεν είναι γνωστό σε τι ακριβώς συνεισφέρει το νερό. Υπάρχει συσχέτιση, όμως αμφίδρομη σύνδεση είναι άγνωστο αν υπάρχει.


* που παρεμπιπτόντως δεν δείχνει να εξηγεί. Το πετάει λίγο στον αέρα σαν ενδεχόμενο, όμως δεν το αναλύει και δεν υπάρχει πουθενά στην μεθοδολογία κάποια μέτρηση του μεταβολικού ρυθμού. Η έρευνα το υποθέτει στην βάση της απώλειας βάρους (απώλεια βάρους = απώλεια ενέργειας μεγαλύτερη από την πρότερη κατάσταση = αύξηση ρυθμού κατανάλωσης ενέργειας = αύξηση μεταβολικού ρυθμού). Ωστόσο ο μηχανισμός μπορεί να είναι τελείως διαφορετικός και η έρευνα δεν στόχευε στο να εξερευνήσει τον ακριβή μηχανισμό.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2013)

To μη-μπολνταρισμένο πάντως επιβεβαιώνει αυτό που τσιτάρισε η SBE, ότι δηλαδή «το νερό αδυνατίζει». Παρεμπ, στην έρευνα short-term σημαίνει δωδεκάμηνο — δεν είναι κι άσχημα. Όλα τα άλλα που αναφέρεις δεν διαψεύδουν σε τίποτα τον διατυπωθέντα ισχυρισμό ότι «το νερό αδυνατίζει».

ΥΓ Αλλά το ξέρω πως θα 'σκαγες αν δεν έγραφες κάτι — άλλωστε γι' αυτό και στην τελευταία σελίδα τού pdf σου 'χα βάλει με watermark μια μικρή αφιέρωση. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 1, 2013)

SBE said:


> Αυτό το ξέρω, απλά δεν έχω καταλάβει τη διαφορά γκαζόζας και σόδας. Αν υπάρχει.


Αυτό που στην Ελλάδα ονομάζουμε "γκαζόζα" είναι ως brand-name το Sprite. Δηλαδή, περιέχει, εκτός από ανθρακούχο νερό, ζάχαρη (πολλή) και κάποια αρωματικά. Αυτό που ονομάζουμε στα ελληνικά σόδα είναι ανθρακούχο νερό, σκέτο. Στα αγγλικά λέγεται soda water ή carbonated water. Φτιάχνεται με πολύ απλή διαδικασία που λέγεται carbonation. *Carbonation is the process of dissolving carbon dioxide in liquid. The process usually involves carbon dioxide under high pressure. When the pressure is reduced, the carbon dioxide is released from the solution as small bubbles, which causes the solution to "fizz".

*Καμιά σχέση με τη μαγειρική σόδα που είναι όξινο ανθρακικό νάτριο. Δεν διαλύουν μαγειρική σόδα στο νερό για να φτιάξουν την εμφιαλωμένη σόδα. Στο σπίτι μας, μπορούμε να διαλύσουμε λίγη μαγειρική σόδα μέσα σε χυμό λεμονιού για να την πιούμε όταν έχουμε βαρυστομαχιά. Δεν φτιάχνονται έτσι τα αναψυκτικά, όμως.

Άρα, όποιος διαβάζει soda και καταλαβαίνει soda water, την πάτησε. Το πρώτο είναι αναψυκτικό, και παχαίνει, το δεύτερο είναι νεράκι με ανθρακικό. Κι αν το μεταφράσει σε κάποιο άρθρο "σόδα", παραπλανεί τους αναγνώστες, ακριβώς όπως με το silicon και τις σιλικόνες.


----------



## SBE (Jul 1, 2013)

Και οι δυό σας τα παίρνετε όλα τοις μετρητοίς. Το σχόλιό μου για τις ιδιότητες του νερού προερχόταν απευθείας από το ύφος και το είδος των συνδέσμων που προέκυπταν από την αναζήτηση- καμία σχέση με την επιστημονική πλευρά του θέματος. Νομίζω ότι απέχουμε πολύ από το νερό σαν φάρμακο για την παχυσαρκία (και μάλιστα νέο φάρμακο), μόνο που οι τίτλοι αυτή την εντύπωση άφηναν. 

Κατά τ'άλλα, δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι πολλές δίαιτες αδυνατίσματος σου λένε να πίνεις ένα ποτήρι νερό με λεμόνι πρωί πρωί, ή ξέρω γω πόσα ποτήρια νερό κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας. Πολλές φορές τρώμε γιατί διψάμε, το έχω παρατηρήσει με παιδιά που είναι σε ηλικία που δεν καταλαβαίνουν από δίαιτες και συναφή. Και φυσικά άμα το στομάχι είναι γεμάτο, δεν πάει το φαΐ κάτω. Κατά πόσο αυτό βοηθάει μακροπρόθεσμα δεν ξέρω, εξαρτάται από το πώς τρώει ο καθένας. Κάποιοι τρώνε μόνο όταν πεινάνε, άλλοι τρώνε πεινάνε- δεν πεινάνε.


----------



## SBE (Jul 1, 2013)

Ευχαριστω για τη διευκρίνηση, Άλεξ. 
Να σκεφτείς εγώ νόμιζα ότι γκαζόζα και σόδα είναι το ίδιο πράμα...


----------



## bernardina (Jul 1, 2013)

Πρόσεξε, η Άλεξ λέει "στην Ελλάδα". Και θα συμπλήρωνα: όχι σε όλη την Ελλάδα, γιατί αλλού αυτή τη γκαζόζα τη λένε λεμονάδα, ενώ κάπου αλλού λένε λεμονάδα τη λεμονίτα. 
Eau gaseuse σημαίνει κατά λέξη ανθρακούχο νερό, δηλαδή αυτό που εμείς λέμε _κάποιες φορές_ σόδα και οι Αμερικανοί club soda.

Tώρα: υπάρχει το φυσικό ανθρακούχο νερό που περιέχει διοξείδιο του άνθρακα από την πηγή, δηλαδή νερό και αέριο συνυπάρχουν στον ίδια υδροφόρο ορίζοντα, και το τεχνητά εμπλουτισμένο, δηλαδή το ανθρακούχο μεταλλικό νερό. Αυτό είναι μεταλλικό νερό στο οποίο προστέθηκε διοξείδιο του άνθρακα στο εργοστάσιο κατά τη στιγμή της εμφιάλωσης. Σ' αυτό αν προσθέσεις λεμόνι γίνεται λεμονάδα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 1, 2013)

Zazula said:


> To μη-μπολνταρισμένο πάντως επιβεβαιώνει αυτό που τσιτάρισε η SBE, ότι δηλαδή «το νερό αδυνατίζει». Παρεμπ, στην έρευνα short-term σημαίνει δωδεκάμηνο — δεν είναι κι άσχημα. Όλα τα άλλα που αναφέρεις δεν διαψεύδουν σε τίποτα τον διατυπωθέντα ισχυρισμό ότι «το νερό αδυνατίζει».
> 
> ΥΓ Αλλά το ξέρω πως θα 'σκαγες αν δεν έγραφες κάτι — άλλωστε γι' αυτό και στην τελευταία σελίδα τού pdf σου 'χα βάλει με watermark μια μικρή αφιέρωση. :)



Ναι; Τι αφιέρωση; Δεν μου την βγάζει ο AR. Στο προκείμενο πάντως δεν είχα σκοπό να διαψεύσω την έρευνα, απλώς τόνισα αυτό που έγραψαν και οι ίδιοι. Ότι δηλαδή "*φαίνεται* να συσχετίζεται με αδυνάτισμα" και "δεν ξέρουμε γιατί ακριβώς, αλλά υποθέτουμε αυτό κι εκείνο".

Παρεμπιπτόντως, να θυμηθούμε ότι στην Αγγλία συνηθίζεται και το _sparkling water_ για την σόδα και μάλιστα σε πολλά μαγαζιά σού φέρνουν αυτομάτως σόδα αν δεν διευκρινίσεις ότι θες _tap water_ (σε κάποια άλλα μέρη ρωτάνε, "tap or sparkling?").


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2013)

SBE said:


> Κάποιοι τρώνε μόνο όταν πεινάνε.


Πράγματι, μερικές συμπεριφορές μού είναι εντελώς ακατανόητες... :)


----------



## SBE (Jul 1, 2013)

Η Μπέρνη με μπερδεύει ακόμα χειρότερα. 
Όντως από τα βάθη της μνήμης θυμάμαι να λένε λεμονίτα το λεμόνι με νερό με ανθρακικό, γκαζόζα το νερό με ανθρακικό, σόδα το νερό με ανθρακικό, γκαζόζα το νερό με λεμόνι και ανθρακικό και πάει λέγοντας. Το ουίσκι με σόδα δηλαδή είναι ουίσκι με νερό. Η Βίκι προσπαθεί να μας λύσει την απορία, λέγοντας ότι άλλο είναι η σόδα κι άλλο το νερό με ανθρακικό. Ίσως από εκεί το μπέρδεμα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 1, 2013)

SBE said:


> Το ουίσκι με σόδα δηλαδή είναι ουίσκι με νερό.



Θάνατος δι' απαγχονισμού. Εκτός κι αν είναι κάτι σε στυλ Τζόνι Γουόκερ, οπότε έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν είναι ουίσκι.

Αυτή η μεταφορά νήματος πολύ άργησε.:twit:


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2013)

Μία είναι η απάντηση: «Ως ο Νόμος ορίζει!» :)

Πάμε λοιπόν στην έκδοση 2009 τού Κώδικα Τροφίμων & Ποτών. Στο άρθρο 146 ΚΤΠ § 8 διαβάζουμε:«Γκαζόζα»: Μη αλκοολούχο ποτό με βάση το νερό, με προσθήκη ανθρακικού οξέος, γλυκαντικών ουσιών και αρωμάτων (Ε 954).​Στο άρθρο 147 ΚΤΠ § 7 διαβάζουμε:Ελεύθερα αλκοόλης ποτά από φυσικούς χυμούς φρούτων που φέρονται στην κατανάλωση με την ονομασία είδους κάποιου φρούτου ή και που περιέχει τη ρίζα της λέξης αυτής, π.χ. «πορτοκαλάδα», «Λεμονίτα» κ.λπ. πρέπει να έχουν παρασκευαστεί αποκλειστικά και μόνο από τον φυσικό χυμό του φρούτου αυτού και απαγορεύεται η προσθήκη χυμών από οποιοδήποτε άλλο φρούτο.​Στο άρθρο 149 ΚΤΠ § 3α διαβάζουμε:Τα αεριούχα νερά κάθε είδους (σόδες, σελτς κ.λπ.), που διατίθενται στην κατανάλωση, με εξαίρεση τα φυσικά αεριούχα μεταλλικά, πρέπει να παρασκευάζονται με εισπίεση διοξειδίου του άνθρακα σε πόσιμο νερό, στο οποίο προηγούμενα προστέθηκε ή όχι μικρό ποσό όξινου ανθρακικού νατρίου.​


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Εκτός κι αν είναι κάτι σε στυλ Τζόνι Γουόκερ, οπότε έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν είναι ουίσκι.


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1553-%CE%88%CE%BD%CE%B1-%CE%BC%CF%80%CE%BF%CF%85%CE%BA%CE%AC%CE%BB%CE%B9-%CE%A4%CE%B6%CF%8E%CE%BD%CE%BD%CF%85


----------



## Irini (Jul 1, 2013)

Soda πάντως εδώ λένε κάποιοι όλα τα ανθρακούχα αναψυκτικά. Όταν δεν τα λένε pop.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2013)

Irini said:


> Soda πάντως εδώ λένε κάποιοι όλα τα ανθρακούχα αναψυκτικά. Όταν δεν τα λένε pop.


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3997-false-friends-faux-amis-%CF%88%CE%B5%CF%85%CE%B4%CF%8C%CF%86%CE%B9%CE%BB%CE%B5%CF%82-%CE%BC%CE%BF%CE%BD%CE%AC%CE%B4%CE%B5%CF%82-%CF%88%CE%B5%CF%85%CE%B4%CF%8C%CF%86%CE%B9%CE%BB%CE%B5%CF%82-%CE%BB%CE%AD%CE%BE%CE%B5%CE%B9%CF%82-%CF%88%CE%B5%CF%85%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%86%CE%AF%CE%BB%CE%B5%CF%82&p=40525&viewfull=1#post40525


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2013)

SBE said:


> Όντως από τα βάθη της μνήμης θυμάμαι να λένε λεμονίτα το λεμόνι με νερό με ανθρακικό, γκαζόζα το νερό με ανθρακικό, σόδα το νερό με ανθρακικό, γκαζόζα το νερό με λεμόνι και ανθρακικό και πάει λέγοντας. Το ουίσκι με σόδα δηλαδή είναι ουίσκι με νερό.
> ...



Λεμονίτα και λεμονάδα, στο νήμα της ριζομπίρας.

Τα αλκοολούχα κατά προτίμηση όχι μαζί με ποτά που περιέχουν σάκχαρα (ακόμα κι αν είναι διαίτης, με άλλα γλυκαντικά· τα λικέρ δεν μετράνε, καθώς είναι για τη γεύση, όχι για κεφάλι, και κάνουν το στομάχι χάλι), ούτε με οτιδήποτε περιέχει ανθρακικό, από το νήμα της καϊπιρίνιας. Τα σάκχαρα συνήθως αυξάνουν τον ρυθμό της πόσης και το ανθρακικό διευκολύνει την απορρόφηση του οινοπνεύματος από τον οργανισμό οπότε μεθάς πιο γρήγορα (π.χ. τα slammers είναι συνδυασμός που σε στέλνει σφαίρα), με μικρότερη ποσότητα αλκοόλ, όπως και σε μεγάλο υψόμετρο ή σε αεροπορικά ταξίδια (όπου σχεδόν υποδιπλασιάζεται η ποσότητα που συνήθως χρειάζεται για να μεθύσει ο ίδιος άνθρωπος).

Unless you want the highball to turn you a into a total screwball (even if you're already one, like me). I do avoid them, even screwdrivers. And I never touch whiskiansodas or ginantonics, although Zaphod drinks them both, at the same time (sending one down one throat to find out what happened to the other one that went down the other throat) and really high in space. 
On the other breast hand, he's got to handle Eccentrica Gallumbits. 

Το ουίσκι κατά προτίμηση σκέτο (ιδίως αν είναι malt) ή μόνο με νερό ή και πάγο, για τους εντελώς πωρωμένους με νερό (και παγάκια) από την ίδια πηγή απ' όπου προέρχεται εκείνο που χρησιμοποιήθηκε στην παρασκευή του ουίσκι, παρότι οι Σκοτσέζοι λένε «Ποτέ μη λες στον άλλο πώς να πιει το ουίσκι του, όπως δεν του λες πώς να "περιποιηθεί" τη γυναίκα του».


----------



## SBE (Jul 2, 2013)

Oι Σκωτσέζοι θεωρούν τα παγάκια ιεροσυλία, αφού τα καλά ουίσκια είναι σαν το μπράντι 
Εγώ λέω πιείτε ό,τι θέλετε, όπως σας αρέσει. Δεν είναι μόδα ούτε μούρη η βρώση και η πόση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 2, 2013)

Τα μαλτ πίνονται χωρίς παγάκια, δεν χωράει συζήτηση. Το καταστρέφεις το ποτό, χαλάς την γεύση του, το άρωμά του. Θα έβαζες ποτέ παγάκια έστω και σε φθηνιάρικο κρασί;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2013)

Πέρα από το ότι το χαλάς με τον πάγο, στερείς και εύρος γευστικής αντίληψης από τον εαυτό σου. Το μολτ θέλει "δυο σταγόνες νερό". :)


----------



## SBE (Jul 2, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Θα έβαζες ποτέ παγάκια έστω και σε φθηνιάρικο κρασί;



Τώρα που το λες, πέρσι που είχα παέι Ν. Αφρική οι φίλοι μου κι οι φίλοι τους βάζανε παγάκια στο κρασί. Το οποίο δεν ήταν φτηνό. Το ξέρανε ότι δεν πάει, αλλά δεν τους ένοιαζε. Και όχι, δεν ήταν τίποτα νεόπλουτοι αμόρφωτοι.


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Πέρα από το ότι το χαλάς με τον πάγο, στερείς και εύρος γευστικής αντίληψης από τον εαυτό σου. Το μολτ θέλει "δυο σταγόνες νερό". :)



+1000. 

Μ' αρέσει ο αφορισμός σου, ακόμη περισσότερο επειδή δεν ορίζει το μέγεθος της σταγόνας. 
Για να παραφράσω και μια ψυχή που την είχανε σε κούρα: «Εμένα η Πιπίνα μου 'σταξε μια ολιά μεγάλες τσι σταγόνες, σαν την πιθαρόπλακα, ως μου 'πε ο γιατρός να βάνω μόνο δυο». Ο Δρ Ζαζ. :)

Αν και μπορώ να σκεφτώ και καλύτερο μιξ :inno::








SBE said:


> Oι Σκωτσέζοι θεωρούν τα παγάκια ιεροσυλία, αφού τα καλά ουίσκια είναι σαν το μπράντι


Αυτό το έχω πει με μερικά καλά μολτ (τι καλά; Θεϊκά. Τι θεϊκά; Ημίθεα! ). Για τα καλύτερα απ' αυτά, έλεγα «Τύφλα να 'χουνε τα μπράντια, τα κονιάκια κι όλα τ' άλλα τα φαρμάκια». Ωστόσο, από ευρωπαϊκά ποτά, είμαι μάλλον ουισκάς (για κάποιες άριστες μπράντες τουλάχιστον) παρά κονιακάς.



SBE said:


> Εγώ λέω πιείτε ό,τι θέλετε, όπως σας αρέσει. Δεν είναι μόδα ούτε μούρη η βρώση και η πόση.



+1000! :up:
Μερικές φορές όμως, δυσκολεύομαι να το πω. Όπως όταν βλέπω να βάζουνε κοκακόλα στο κρασί (εκτός αν είναι ξιδιάς ή καμιά ρετσίνα της σειράς, αλλά τότε καλύτερα να μην πιεις τίποτα ή να πιεις νεράκι που αδυνατίζει κιόλας ) ή π.χ. έναν Γερμανό που είχαμε επί ένα μήνα μια χρονιά στην Αγία Ρουμέλη, να ξυπνά πρωί πρωί και να ζητά «Ένα φγαπέ σκέτο, παγακαλώ, και ένα τσατσίκι». Και καλά να του κάμεις καφέ, μαζί με τον πρώτο δικό σου, τον αναστάσιμο, αλλά η βουτιά στο τζατζίκι μόλις άνοιξες το μάτι ήταν κάθοδος στην κόλαση, ιδίως άμα ήσουν χτεσινός, χανγκόβας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 2, 2013)

Εγώ δεν πολυσυμφωνώ με την SBE, σ' αυτό. Γιατί να αγοράσεις ένα ουίσκι που κάνει 100 ευρώ για να βάλεις παγάκια, νερό ή κόκα κόλα, που θα το κάνει να μην έχει διαφορά από ένα κοινό ουίσκι των 10 ευρώ; Πάρε κατευθείαν ένα των 10, εκτός κι αν είσαι νεόπλουτος και θες να το δείξεις.


----------



## SBE (Jul 2, 2013)

Σίγουρα κάποια διαφορά θα έχει το ουίσκι των 100 ευρώ με κοκακόλα από το ουίσκι των 10 ευρώ με κοκακόλα. Αν μη τι άλλο, με των 100 ευρώ το Λαφρόιγκ θα γεύεσαι πίσω από την κοκακόλα το κάρβουνο. Και μπορεί σε κάποιον να αρέσει ο συνδυασμός (για να μην πω ότι για πολλούς ίσως είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να πάει κάτω το ποτό αυτό). 

Άλλωστε άμα κοιτάξεις στα βιβλία συνταγών όλα λένε μόνο ένα συγκεκριμένο ουίσκι να βάζεις στην κοκακόλα. Γιατί; Προφανώς γιατί όποιος το σκέφτηκε πρώτος και το πατεντάρισε αποφάσισε ότι ο συγκεκριμένος συνδυασμός ήταν καλύτερος από κάποιον άλλο. Που είναι θέμα γούστου.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 2, 2013)

Όποιος τολμήσει να βάλει στο Lagavulin  μου έστω και μια σταγονίτσα από οτιδήποτε άλλο, του ΄φαγα το κουλούρι.:angry::twit:


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Όποιος τολμήσει να βάλει στο Lagavulin  μου έστω και μια σταγονίτσα από οτιδήποτε άλλο, του ΄φαγα το κουλούρι.:angry::twit:


"Δύο σταγόνες νερό". Πάντα. Για να απελευθερώνονται τα αρώματα. :)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 2, 2013)

Zazula said:


> "Δύο σταγόνες νερό". Πάντα. Για να απελευθερώνονται τα αρώματα. :)



Εννοούσα κοκακόλες και σόδες και λοιπές ασχετίλες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 2, 2013)

Η κόκα κόλα έχει πάρα πολύ έντονη γεύση και κρύβει τις λεπτές γεύσεις που έχει το ουίσκι. Κι αν το παίρνει κάποιος ένα ουίσκι μόνο επειδή είναι καπνιστό, ας φάει και καπνιστή μορταδέλα, το ίδιο είναι. Εξάλλου το έχω δοκιμάσει με Ardbeg (και πολύ μικρή ποσότητα) αυτό με την κόκα και δεν έχει καμμιά διαφορά από τζόνι-κόλα.



Zazula said:


> "Δύο σταγόνες νερό". Πάντα. Για να απελευθερώνονται τα αρώματα. :)



Μπορείς να το κουνήσεις λίγο ή να το αφήσεις να κάτσει. Επίσης έχει σημασία το ποτήρι (αν είναι ψηλό, κοντό και ο περιεχόμενος όγκος).


----------



## bernardina (Jul 2, 2013)

Είσαι τρελός και σ' έχουν έξω! :angry:

:lol::lol:


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2013)

Zazula said:


> "Δύο σταγόνες νερό". Πάντα. Για να απελευθερώνονται τα αρώματα. :)


 :woot: :up:

Αν θες, με πιστεύεις, το ρετάλι που έκοψα από το προηγούμενο ποστ:

Νερό βάζω στο μολτ, δυο στάλες, γιατί το λέει ο γιατρός κι επειδή νομίζω πως βοηθά να αναδυθούν τα αρώματα - να αναδίδει όλα εκείνα που κι εγώ κάποτε διάβαζα σε περιγραφές και κριτικές και γελούσα με την όπως νόμιζα δηθενιά (που ήταν μούρη και φιγούρα όπως τα έγραφαν, είχε όμως βάση κι ας του έβγαζαν τα μάτια με την υπερβολή), μέχρι που τα ένιωσα κι εγώ όταν ήπια τα καλά με τον κατάλληλο τρόπο - ή ένα τρίμμα πάγο στη ντάλα του καλοκαιριού, αν και καλοκαίρι δεν συνηθίζω το ουίσκι. Ρακή παγωμένη (όχι βέβαια με παγάκια) με κλωσσάκια ή αγγουράκια, δροσιστικά.




SBE said:


> ... Και μπορεί σε κάποιον να αρέσει ο συνδυασμός (για να μην πω ότι για πολλούς ίσως είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να πάει κάτω το ποτό αυτό). ...



Μια που είπα για συνήθεια, τέτοια έλεγα κι εγώ προ αμνημονεύτων, την εποχή που κατάπινα μόνο κατσαβίδια, μπιρόνια και τεκίλες (και μεσκαλίτες, para todo mal, mezcal, y para todo bien también), στο τέλος της βραδιάς όμως ξυραφάκια, αλλά μετά... Το ουίσκι θέλει εκπαίδευση του ουρανίσκου και της γλώσσας, η καμπύλη εκμάθησης έχει απότομη κλίση στην αρχή, αλλά μόλις συνηθίσεις τη γεύση, σε αποζημιώνει. Και με τόσα που κυκλοφορούν, σιγά σιγά ανεβαίνεις κλάσεις και τελειωμό δεν έχει η καμπύλη, με μέτρο πάντα, μην πάρει την κάτω βόλτα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 2, 2013)

Μωρέ, ωραίες οι θεωρίες περί γευσιγνωσίας. Κι εγώ όλα σκέτα τα πίνω, αλλιώς γιατί να τα πιώ, αλλά περί ορέξεως...
Δηλαδή δεν θα πω άσχετο αυτόν που βάζει παγάκια στο ουίσκι του. Έτσι του αρέσει, εγώ το πίνω να μου πέφτει λόγος; Αυτός το πίνει. Το πολύ να τον προτρέψω να το δοκιμάσει αλλιώς. 
Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω το σκεπτικό να βάζεις Χ μόνο στο φτηνό. Εγώ στο σπίτι μου δεν έχω φτηνά ουίσκια ούτως ή άλλως. Όποιος ζητήσει σκάτς με κόλα -με την προϋπόθεση ότι έχει φέρει την κοκακόλα, γιατί δεν την αγοράζω ποτέ-, θα βολευτεί με ό,τι διαθέτει το κατάστημα (πέρα από το ότι αν δεν σου το προσφέρουνε οι οικοδεσπότες δεν ζητάς, αλλά υπάρχουν και γαϊδούρια).


----------



## bernardina (Jul 2, 2013)

Τούτων λεχθέντων, μια μαργαρίτα με μπόλικο τριμμένο πάγο, σιλβουπλέ γιατί δίψασα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 2, 2013)

Δεν θα τον πω άσχετο, θα του πω ότι αυτό που κάνει είναι λάθος. Μπορεί ο άνθρωπος να μην το ξέρει. Αν θέλει να συνεχίσει να το πίνει με πάγο, κόκα, μπράντι ή κόνιο, απλά θα τον μουντζώσω, θα τον πετάξω από το σπίτι μου και θα λάβω εναντίον του ασφαλιστικά μέτρα, ενώ παράλληλα θα τον κάνω ρόμπα στο Facebook, στο Twitter και στο LinkedIn.


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2013)

Σιγά άγριε οικοδεσπότη!
Πάντως οι Έλληνες έχουν μεγάλη αγαπη στο εθνικό μας ποτό το ουίσκι, παρόλο που εμένα μου θυμίζει αυτή η αγάπη το γνωστό: 




(κι αυτοί με πάγο και σαλαμάκι το πίνουνε)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 3, 2013)

Σιγά την αγάπη, οι Έλληνες πίνουν κυρίως κάτι πορτοκαλιά ζουμιά με οινόπνευμα, που μόνο από σύμπτωση έχουν γραμμένη την λέξη _whiskey_ στην ετικέτα τους.


----------

